# GTROC Website GTR R35 Section



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi peeps

i was just browsing through the various R35 threads and sections and was thinking would it be a little bit better if it was divided up a tad more like the "Nissan Skylines including R32, R33, R34 and others" section. It could include a few more sections for specific topics like:

R35 Exhausts and Y-pipes
R35 Mapping and Engine Management
R35 Turbos and Cooling

as these various topics come up on here a lot and though would be good if they had there own sections.

The R34 R33 R32 skyline sections has more topics including Turbos and Electronics so i think the R35 is such a talked about car on here it should have more sections to help sort and find topic you want to read about

Who agrees???????????????

and what other sections do you think would be useful for the forum?

i think the following 2 would go perfectly

*R35 Exhaust and Y-pipes
R35 Mapping and Engine Management*



PS on a seperat note i have seen other sections and think there should be a section for just: Drag Events, Track Days, Shows, Meets instead all in one play. i have seen it on other forums and it works


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it works the way it is, personally I'd prefer all threads to be in one forum. This will never happen though.

Unless you're in Asia go to bed.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

lol just come of night shift and cant sleep so i am think of random things and this is what happens lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blowdog and I met uyesterday to agree what these will be, it's been on the cards for some time. Nice of you to remind us!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

So far you have 6 sections in the 35 section and just 10 to cover 32 33 and 34 as well as the early models. 

I do however feel that a kindergarten section would improve things as an awful lot of the 35 threads seem to go that way nowadays .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As regards your first point, the previous incarnations all share the same engines and have pretty much the same chassis platform. A lot of the developments are common.
As regards your second point, isn't that the nature of all forums from time to time? I've certainly seen it in all sections of this forum irresepctive of car, marque, model or discussion.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> So far you have 6 sections in the 35 section and just 10 to cover 32 33 and 34 as well as the early models.
> 
> I do however feel that a kindergarten section would improve things as an awful lot of the 35 threads seem to go that way nowadays .


Not that I'm going to disagree with you, but wasn't the Skyline section blessed with some less than adult conversation regards the "street legal 8 second car-Gtr Glenn, Superjet 760 & Nxtime" ???? That went on for 11 or 12 pages and then got re-started. Some of their stuff was pretty personal as well from what I remember.

Then there was the degenerated debate started about "what power with 2530's" (or something like that) started by Scooby Slayer. Also, not very adult.

I think you'll always get it. Some people can take it all with a pinch of salt and carry on, others turn it into a personal vendetta bitchfest. I don't think that it's fair to say that just one section (R35) needs a Kindergarten section. Maybe there ought to be an overall Kindergarten section and when certain members cross the line, the thread gets moved into it?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Yes on reflection you are both right so why not make one kindergarten section for all models and topics . The mods could then move any deserving threads to it. 
Just having it would stop a lot of the crap -just having to have your "discussion" moved there would say it all.

Also when we want some entertainment we would know where to look.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

These 'kindergarten' threads are hilarious to on lookers though. Its all fun and games.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant you just delete the offensive posts and let the threads carry on?

also it will be cool to have more R35 sections as everthing get stuck in this section like Mapping, Exhaust, 1/4mile times etc


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why should there be a separate R35 events section, or have I got the wrong end of the stick? There's already an events section on the board.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

I think i should get a free carbon fibre pen  for remind you john hehe


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

no not a seperate evens section just for R35s i meant in the events section divded it up in to Drag, track etc. it was just an after thought. not for the R35s only tho, sorry


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Nobody uses the right section half the time anyway

It's fine as it is


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The way it is is just fine


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Easy to navigate and fine as it is....but as the Tyres issue and general Nissan customer service seems to have taken over most of the various sections...it maybe good to have a permenant Poll on 

1. Do we think Nissan provides R35 Owners good customer service?
2. Do we think Dunlop provides Nissan R35 Owners value for money?:nervous:

Otherwise keep the good work up GTROC

AJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Lots of ideas for some forum changes and some of them are already/were already being looked at. No such thing as a bad idea, just ideas that have yet to be thought through properly


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Lots of ideas for some forum changes and some of them are already/were already being looked at. No such thing as a bad idea, just ideas that have yet to be thought through properly


The sections are fine, but you may want to consider splitting the members in to groups, say;

Age
Sexual Orientation
Class
Political Views
Country Of Residence
Carbon Fibre Preference that kind of thing..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Carbon Fibre Preference that kind of thing..


I'll be in the "Carbon Fibre Whore" section then.....:nervous:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I'll be in the "Carbon Fibre Whore" section then.....:nervous:


lol can we call it the carbon brothel? :clap:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Now this thread is starting to make sense.



.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Now this thread is starting to make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe we should have a forum equivalent of the stocks!


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

all i thought we needed was a "Y-Pipe and Exhaust" section and a "Mapping and Engine Management" section. now we have Brothels, Stocks, Detentions corns for bad threads, different polictal classes etc lol this is gunna be sooooooooooo different.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We already have a rant forum, so maybe just move some of the threads into that bit!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

John

My rant is that I want some CC stickers that all, not much to ask for ........

S


----------

